# He said I was a w*nker...



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

...I replied who me? And he said yes. OK I replied. And he went to close me off to prove that he is clever. Needless to say that I laughing like hell.

This happened today when I undertook an idiot driving a Huge Ford 4WD (maybe an American import) as he was driving too slow in the fast lane. He caught up with me at a traffic light and went next to me, to pass me the message.

If I didn't have my dog next to me I would have gone out of the car and ask him to repeat what he said. But he wasn't worth it was he had to small children in his car. Some people as so desperate to shout abuse to you. Why should I drive at his 50 mph, because he has a 3 tonne lorry and can't move it fast enough?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> He said I was a w*nker


Wow - he worked that out even BEFORE talking to you! :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > He said I was a w*nker
> ...


He had to talk to me to say this of course. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Perhaps he saw the size of your bicep.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Perhaps he saw the size of your bicep.


I guess he must have. That is why he didn't get out of his car but only talked to me from the window. :wink:


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

unless you were 'knocking one off' as you undertook him, then he was simply making a statement of fact rather than casting dispersions upon your character (and the view from his high 4x4 would allow him a perfect view)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Antwerpman said:


> unless you were 'knocking one off' as you undertook him, then he was simply making a statement of fact rather than casting dispersions upon your character (and the view from his high 4x4 would allow him a perfect view)


I have tried but the steering wheel interferes. :wink:


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Perhaps he saw the size of your bicep.


 :lol: :lol:

....or did he sense that your vision is deteriorating. [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Post subject: He said I was a w*nker...


You are though aren't you?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Abi are you Billericay born and bred? I had a good friend who lives there - Richard Arnold - I know it is a big place but he gets around (in terms of notariety) and is a local boy


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

vlastan said:


> ... Why should I drive at his 50 mph, because he has a 3 tonne lorry and can't move it fast enough?


I would have though that was fast enough in a 30mph speed limit area....


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

vlastan said:


> If I didn't have my dog next to me I would have gone out of the car and ask him to repeat what he said.


Yeah, right..... :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Talk is cheap. Next time teather the dog and drag the pr*ck through his freshly smashed side window. then throw him off the overpass bridge. Anything less, don't want to hear about it.

This is the *flame* room, not a knitting circle :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

What an excellent judge of character.

As Kev pointed out, this guy must be very clever to have worked that out without knowing you or having ever spoken to you. Perhaps he's come across your Forum persona.

If you did not spot the pun, then it was wasted on you :lol:


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Your not alone I get called one every time I drive on the M1 to between Bradford and London,    Mostly by fast Lane huggers doing 70.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Fuck me - you lot don't half give V some abuse. I haven't been using the forum much recently so maybe I missed something..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dubcat said:


> Fuck me - you lot don't half give V some abuse. I haven't been using the forum much recently so maybe I missed something..


Course we abuse him  ...thats what makes him come back for more! He loves punishment! :wink:


----------

